# Keep Blowing Main Fuses



## griffon51 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a 2002 Outback by Lite Way. I went to turn the fridge on to have it cool down for a camping trip this weekend and it didn't turn on, the radio and signal booster for the tv also don't turn on. Looking at the fuse box I noticed one of the 30A main fuses were blown. I pulled the old one and tried to put a new one in and got a bunch of sparks and it melted half of one of the contacts on the fuse. At that point I disconnected the batter, unplugged the trailer from the wall and checked all of the fuses. All the 15A were fine but both of the 30A main fuses were blown. After a run to the store to get more I got back and put the new ones in. When I went to reconnect the batter they blew again. The trailer is only running off of the battery and not hooked to any external power (the 30A main power cord). I did pull the battery and charge it about a month ago. It was a charger I got from Wal-Mart that was rated to work with marine batteries. It was set to the slow charge and normal battery. As of last year everything worked fine and I didn't have any problems. We had a service center winterize the trailer for us since it was our first year with one. All I did to dewinterize was plug it into the wall and run the pump to fill the lines back up with water after capping all the drain valves they opened (1 on the water heater and 2 under the trailer by the door). After that I unplugged it from the wall. I tried google and could only find some similar issues and heard that their problems might be caused by a shorted cell in the batter or low battery fluid. Only thing I have checked on my batter was to make sure I hooked it up correctly. Any idea what might be causing the problem or where I could get the wiring schematic for the trailer?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The 30A fuses are there to protect in case of a battery hooked up wrong. Are you sure it's connected correctly?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yo may also have a short at the panel. Loose connections are pretty common place for Outbacks, although that shouold have showed up on a 2002 model years ago. I'd check all wire connections at the panel before hooking the battery back up. Good luck.

Regars, Glenn


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Should be white to negative and black to positive. If you have that right then disconnect everything and look for loose wiring or frayed wiring behind the fuse panel. Running down the road can shake things loose or cause them to rub together. Good luck. Do you only have one battery?


----------



## griffon51 (Jul 30, 2014)

Battery is hooked right and I did pull all the 15A fuses and tried just the 2 30A without any luck, lost another 2 fuses. I did manage to find my battery tester and got an idea as to how the panel is wired. It seems the 2 30A are connected to serve as a single 60A. I did run it to a repair shop and hopefully they can fix it before this weekend. Ill post the results once I hear back from them.


----------



## griffon51 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry, didn't see @ED_RN's comment. As it turns out the battery was wired backwards. I have always been taught that black is ground (-) and white or red is hot (+). Didn't really think it was a possibility because other things still worked like the lights and water pump.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

griffon51 said:


> Sorry, didn't see @ED_RN's comment. As it turns out the battery was wired backwards. I have always been taught that black is ground (-) and white or red is hot (+). Didn't really think it was a possibility because other things still worked like the lights and water pump.


There should be wire labels on your frame (around battery area) that tell you which is which. Do you have this?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

An easy what to see which wire should be connected to the negative terminal on the battery is to follow the wires toward the frame of the trailer. You will find that the white one is bolted to the frame rail near the battery box. This would be the wire that you want connected to the negative battery terminal.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Is the TT plugged in? If so most of the 12 volt stuff will run off of the converter. Thinking about why you have lights but no power to frig or antenna booster. I has always been my understanding the frig is one of the appliances that will run off of the converter. Did you blow some of the other 12 fuses? If you can update when you get it fixed it would be appreciated.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

griffon51 said:


> I have a 2002 Outback by Lite Way. I went to turn the fridge on to have it cool down for a camping trip this weekend and it didn't turn on, the radio and signal booster for the tv also don't turn on. Looking at the fuse box I noticed one of the 30A main fuses were blown. I pulled the old one and tried to put a new one in and got a bunch of sparks and it melted half of one of the contacts on the fuse. At that point I disconnected the batter, unplugged the trailer from the wall and checked all of the fuses. All the 15A were fine but both of the 30A main fuses were blown. After a run to the store to get more I got back and put the new ones in. When I went to reconnect the batter they blew again. The trailer is only running off of the battery and not hooked to any external power (the 30A main power cord). I did pull the battery and charge it about a month ago. It was a charger I got from Wal-Mart that was rated to work with marine batteries. It was set to the slow charge and normal battery. As of last year everything worked fine and I didn't have any problems. We had a service center winterize the trailer for us since it was our first year with one. All I did to dewinterize was plug it into the wall and run the pump to fill the lines back up with water after capping all the drain valves they opened (1 on the water heater and 2 under the trailer by the door). After that I unplugged it from the wall. I tried google and could only find some similar issues and heard that their problems might be caused by a shorted cell in the batter or low battery fluid. Only thing I have checked on my batter was to make sure I hooked it up correctly. Any idea what might be causing the problem or where I could get the wiring schematic for the trailer?


A cardinal rule of troubleshooting a problem with a device that has more than 10 moving parts or circuitry:

ALWAYS TRY TO REMEMBER ; "What was the last thing I did prior to my problem?"

Your problem's answer was written in the text of your question. I'm not picking on you Griffon51. This is a good point for all of us to remember.


----------

